# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  "Beba je stigla kući" u Kaštelima

## zhabica

U sklopu projekta „Znanjem do poroda bez straha“, pod  pokroviteljstvom Ministarstva zdravlja i socijalne skrbi, Klub trudnica i  roditelja Split, redovito održava mjesečne cikluse predavanja koja  pokrivaju različite teme iz područja pripreme za trudnoću, porod i prve  trenutke roditeljstva.  

Tako će u* srijedu, 07. studenog 2012. godine, u 19:00 sati, u dvorcu  Vitturi* u Kaštel Lukšiću biti održano predavanje pod nazivom 

*„BEBA JE  STIGLA KUĆI“.* 
 
Volonterke Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split,  zainteresirane će uputiti u ono što ih čeka u prvim danima nakon  povratka bebe iz rodilišta. 
Na što se treba pripremiti? 
Kako njegovati  svoju bebu? 
Kako dojiti bebu? Odgovore na ova i mnoga druga pitanja  dobit ćete na predavanju.


Predavanje je besplatno te predstavlja dio redovitih mjesečnih zbivanja Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split na  području grada Kaštela.

----------


## zhabica

Hop!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zhabica

:Very Happy:

----------

